# Ok...where did *Lifetime trips* go?



## Aredubya (Jun 20, 2016)

I can't seem to find how many lifetime trips I've done since the new update.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Most likely to many.


----------



## Aredubya (Jun 20, 2016)

haha I'm broke AF, not enough! Too lazy to get out there, too! 
Anyone know where that stat is?


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

This morning, the whole top part of the Ratings Page is missing on my driver's app.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Aredubya said:


> I can't seem to find how many lifetime trips I've done since the new update.


hmm about 573 give or take 1/ or 2.5


----------



## Aredubya (Jun 20, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> hmm about 573 give or take 1/ or 2.5


Wtf...


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Uber is a technology company.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

Uber started rolling out this update mid-last week. Judging from first few replies in this forum, it hit everyone else on Tuesday... No explanation - the changed top section of rating screen for everyone. The Accept/Cancel % is apparently some sort of a subliminal way of reminding you to accept every request and not to care about rated/total trips. 

You know what else you'll start seeing? Ratings fluctuating and no ability to figure out how much on a given trip or two based on logic... enjoy!

I actually got my first "Alert" (text and email) advising me that my acceptance ratings have gone down over the last week. I took that as a badge of honor and used extreme resistance not to reply with something snarky.

No, if I'm in a dead red surge, I'm not accepting a ping from the fringe or outside of it and no - I'm not accepting rides 10+ minutes away. This isn't Lyft, this is Uber. If you can't find a driver less than 10 mins away and you're coming to me, you have a staffing problem - not an acceptance rate problem.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Email and ask for a breakdown of your ratings. It will take a few emails but you will get it.

Then you can at least compare later on if your ratings fluctuate.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Aredubya said:


> I can't seem to find how many lifetime trips I've done since the new update.


Uber always playing around with useless things.
Why don't they work harder at what we pay them for ?


----------

